# Fences only work if you shut the gate!



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 28, 2008)

So, I'm in the house working and turn and happen to look out he window just as 15 or so heifers and dry cows go by it! Thankfully, it wasn't all 40 head out in that pasture. DH and Kute Kitten had taken hay out to feed them lastnight and didn't go back and shut the gate!      Of course, DH is off to work and Kute Kitten went with him.  I sure am glad we have a 4wheeler! Got them back in and even separated out the two cows that needed to come in the barn!


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 28, 2008)

If three guys are riding in a pickup, how do you know which one is the true cowboy/farmer/rancher?












The one in the middle!  He doesn't have to drive and he doesn't have to open and shut the gates!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 28, 2008)

How true!

It's just a good thing they got out this aft. This morning I was canning and wouldn't have been able to leave the canners! Some of what I canned was chicken and that goes for 1 hour and 15 mins.


----------



## wynedot55 (Aug 28, 2008)

tell dh to shut the gate when goes out of the pasture.my bro is same way he goes to check cows leave gate open.i go close gate because i dont want to chase cows.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm told that Kute Kitten was suppose to do that and put the calves she had out away. The calves got put away but, the gate was forgotten!  

I had an Uncle that used to farm (if you could call it that) and my grandmother always felt sorry for him because he had to chase heifers in the middle of the night on a regular basis-his hired help would forget the gates. I always said if he couldn't get them to close them and he didn't double check them, I couldn't feel sorry for him. It's one thing when it gets forgotten a couple times a year and another when it's a regular basis!


----------



## wynedot55 (Aug 28, 2008)

ok i just gotta ask who is kute kitten.id get chewed out if i left a gate open.so i learned real fast to keep gates closed.


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 28, 2008)

Folks use a lot of cattle gaps around here.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 28, 2008)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> ok i just gotta ask who is kute kitten.id get chewed out if i left a gate open.so i learned real fast to keep gates closed.


Read my sig.  She is my oldest DD. She is the one with the bunny for her aviator on here-she's also on BYChickens.


----------



## wynedot55 (Aug 28, 2008)

i figured she was your oldest dd.but i wanted to make sure.


----------

